# Looking for a place to preach in Denver July 12



## Don Kistler (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm going to be in Denver for the Christian Bookseller's Convention in July and would like to find a place to preach on Sunday, July 12. 

Thanks.


----------



## ADKing (Apr 10, 2009)

Don Kistler said:


> I'm going to be in Denver for the Christian Bookseller's Convention in July and would like to find a place to preach on Sunday, July 12.
> 
> Thanks.



You might contact Westminster Reformed Presbyterian Church (a short drive north of Denver). Their pastor-elect Shane Sapp is a good man--and my parents live nearby if you need after church hospitality.


----------



## Don Kistler (Apr 10, 2009)

Can you provide contact information please?

Thanks.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 10, 2009)

Here Dr. Don

Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 10, 2009)

Brother, contact Bob Enyart's Denver Bible Church. This home of open theists needs some Godly preaching badly. I'm just sayin'. 

Denver Bible Church


----------

